# Where to buy a canon camera batteria in GDL area?



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I am having the hardest time finding any place that sells canon batteries. Recently, our battery will no longer charge, and so we went on a hunt to get one. We tried Bestbuy and Radioshack. Both places say they don't carry it and can't order it. We are in the Guadalajara area. Does anyone know where we can find one?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

From what I understand Laboratorios Julio can order them for you. They told me it is a 5-6 week lead time. 

Good luck! If you find someplace else let me know.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

johnmex said:


> From what I understand Laboratorios Julio can order them for you. They told me it is a 5-6 week lead time.
> 
> Good luck! If you find someplace else let me know.


Thanks. Do you happen to know where they are located?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They have several locations in GDL:
Laboratorios Julio - Vallarta 1502, Americana, Guadalajara, Jalisco - 01 33 3120 2323

Laboratorios Julio - Dionisio Rodríguez 149, La Perla, Guadalajara, Jalisco - 01 33 3617 6162

maps.google.com.mx - Lázaro Cárdenas 421, Camino Real, Zapopan, Jalisco - 01 33 3122 2470

maps.google.com.mx - Arboleda 2500, Bosques de La Victoria, Guadalajara, Jalisco - 01 33 3811 1572

maps.google.com.mx - Manuel Acuña 2929, Circunvalación Guevara, Guadalajara, Jalisco - 01 33 3610 1305

maps.google.com.mx - Pablo Neruda 2925, Providencia, Guadalajara, Jalisco - 01 33 3641 3461

maps.google.com.mx - Vallarta 2843, Vallarta Poniente, Guadalajara, Jalisco - 01 33 3630 4564


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks RVGringo!


----------

